# Please help I need help bonding with my birds



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

I have two tiels Rocky and Rosie. I got them given to me from a lady who got them from a really old man that said he was dying. ( he didn't die and he wouldn't take them back) Well I don't know much about how much they were interacted with but I think they were in their basement. They are terrified of me but the funny thing is that if they are out of the cage they sometimes will let me put them on my shoulder. I can't pet them though and if I try they will try to bit (have been bitten a couple of times) and they will squak and fly away. My sis made the mistake of telling me to catch them with a towel to get them in one day I now i know it is not good to do that. I just got a new huge cage for them for a early Christmas present and I think they like that. Is there anything I can do to get them to bond with me? Plz give advice. The Rocky also pecks at Rosie and I kept them alway from each other for awhile but they wanted to be back together what should I do??


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

A bigger cage is a very good start. Many birds suffer psychological problem from being confined to a small space. I just addressed this question on another post but am happy to revisit it. I hope all you who read my other post will bare with me! When I have a new bird in the house who seems to be afraid of me I make a point to visit his cage 3 or 4 times a day and offer him a treat from my hand. Granted they won't go near it at first. I stay near the cage for about 10 minutes. I avoid eye contact with the bird as that is what a predator does. I move slowly to be less threatening and I don't stare. I act as if I just there to fuss with something else. I don't try to get them to step up but do have my arms in the cage. I found that a fearful bird soon realizes that I am no threat to them and in fact I am the source of good things. Mine have always ended up hopping onto my arm when I wasn't even trying to get them to do it. Try not to push. Just keep trying to let them know you don't intend to eat them! It takes time.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

*thanks but need other questions answered*

yes thank you for answering my question. i failed to mention that i have had them since late July i think. They will come out of the cage and sit on me but whenever i try to touch them they bite. I also mentioned that Rocky will peck at Rosie sometime while other times i will find them preening each other. Is this normal??


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It is normal for them to have little spats as long as no one gets hurt I would not worry


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

I am also not sure if they are male and female. I was told by the person that gave them to me that Rocky was male and Rosie was female. Is there any way i can tell??


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What mutation are they? Some mutations you can visually sex (normal grey) and some you can't like Spike my pied. I got him dna tested at the breeders. Although I could of waited to see if he displayed male behavior like heart wings. Female tiels will usually have a bar pattern on there tail feathers and spots under their wings, if they are a mutation that can be visually sexed.How old are they? Have they had their first molt? Spike still has spots under his wings  Hope this helps


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

i am unsure of their age as i recieved them from someone who got them from an old man and she didn't ask questions. i believe Rocky is a normal grey as he has a grey body, bright yellow face with two orange spots and white strips down his wings. i will try to post pictures later on. Rosie is white with a light yellow head and two orange spots on her head. When i toke a picture of her her eyes turned out red. i cannot tell if Rosie has bar patterns or spots because she won't let me near her. (im calling Rosie a girl but i am unsure)


----------

